# body camera



## mariomike (Thursday at 13:49)

Police bodycam released after two Illinois EMS providers charged with first-degree murder of their patient.

County will likely face a ma$$ive civil suit.

Looked like the easist call you could ever be sent to. No stairs. Modern electric stretcher. Lazy crew.


----------



## ArmyRick (Thursday at 14:03)

@mariomike are you able to add more context to this video?


----------



## Blackadder1916 (Thursday at 14:06)

The context . . . 









						Murder Charges Filed Against Two IL EMS Providers
					

Two Lifestar Ambulance EMS providers were charged Tuesday after authorities in Illinois said the two were responsible for a patient suffocating.




					www.jems.com
				



Murder Charges Filed Against Two IL EMS Providers​By JEMS Staff - 1.10.2023

Two Lifestar Ambulance EMS providers were charged Tuesday after authorities in Illinois said the two were responsible for a patient suffocating.

Sangamon County State’s Attorney Dan Wright announced the charges in connection with the December death of Earl Moore Jr., 35, of Springfield, NPR Illinois reported.

The EMS providers, Peter Cadigan and Peggy Finley, were arrested Monday and taken to the county jail. They could each face 20 to 60 years in prison if convicted.

Cadigan and Finley were called to Moore’s home on December 18. Moore, who police said was possibly having hallucinations, was taken to the hospital and later pronounced dead.

After an investigation, it was determined Moore was placed face down on a stretcher and restrained across the back and lower body, authorities said.

The coroner’s report determined Moore died of compression and positional asphyxia, the report said.

Springfield NAACP President Teresa Haley she reviewed police body camera footage and found both Cadigan and Finley lacked compassion when dealing with Moore, a Black man.


----------



## mariomike (Thursday at 14:14)

Rick, see Blackadder1916 post.









						'We Ain't Carrying You': Illinois Paramedics Charged with Murder After Smothering Hallucinating Black Man to Death on Gurney [Video]
					

Two paramedics are facing murder charges after a man died in their care in Springfield, Illinois. Peggy Finley, 44, and Peter Cadigan, 50, are accused of




					atlantablackstar.com


----------



## Blackadder1916 (Thursday at 14:15)

mariomike said:


> County will likely face a ma$$ive civil suit.



County? Or, the private, for profit ambulance company that responded?






						Ambulance Services - Sangamon County, IL (Transportation & Services)
					

Looking for ambulance & medical transportation in Sangamon County, IL? Quickly access information about 6 Ambulance Services near you!



					www.countyoffice.org
				





> There are *6 Ambulance Services* in Sangamon County, Illinois, serving a population of *198,134 people* in an area of *869 square miles*. There is *1 Ambulance Service per 33,022 people*, and *1 Ambulance Service per 144 square miles*.
> 
> In Illinois, Sangamon County is ranked *70th of 102 counties* in Ambulance Services per capita, and *23rd of 102 counties* in Ambulance Services per square mile.


----------



## medicineman (Thursday at 14:23)

I started at the beginning of the video...dude was going into DT's, I'd say the EMS crew are either completely incompetent or completely burnt out or maybe even both.  Alcohol withdrawal at that level needs treatment, not what he got.  Add to the fact he was literally tossed/thrown face down onto an ambulance cot and strapped in didn't help matters - folks like this often puke their guts out, making them a high aspiration risk, not to mention the fact they may in fact just smother themselves like that.  Having said that, when you see the same person often for similar things, you can become biased and ignore stuff - I've had to catch myself more than once from not doing that, since the one time you take short cuts or poo poo stuff like this, you become the focus of a Coroner's Inquest at best...in this case, a criminal trial.

$0.02


----------



## mariomike (Thursday at 14:31)

Blackadder1916 said:


> County? Or, the private, for profit ambulance company that responded?



I'm not sure who they will sue first. The county, or the private company. Both?

The NAACP is taking an interest in it,



> The December death of a Springfield man has drawn the attention of the NAACP.
> Teresa Haley, the organization’s president in Springfield and in Illinois, says the case of Earl Moore, Jr., 35, shows the disparities in health care for Blacks and whites.
> Haley, who says Moore would be alive today were he white, said Finley and Cadigan acted as if they didn’t want to be there.
> Now they are in another place they don’t want to be: the Sangamon County jail, charged with first degree murder, on $1 million bond.
> Haley compared the treatment of Moore to George Floyd, who died at the hands of Minneapolis police in 2020. “It was almost worse,” she said.





> We ain't carrying you.



What I liked was the electric up and down power button stretcher. Touch of a finger. Never saw anything like that. Bonus was there were no stairs to the bedroom.


----------



## Good2Golf (Thursday at 15:58)

mariomike said:


> Police bodycam released after two Illinois EMS providers charged with first-degree murder of their patient.
> 
> County will likely face a ma$$ive civil suit.
> 
> Looked like the easist call you could ever be sent to. No stairs. Modern electric stretcher. Lazy crew.


Wow, from about 22:30 onwards…how do you assure and maintain an airway like that?


----------



## Blackadder1916 (Thursday at 16:06)

They definitely failed to meet their mission statement.

_". . .  even though Lifestar Ambulance Service, Inc. is a for-profit, privately owned Ambulance Company; it dedicates itself to giving the very best service at an equitable cost to its patients."_


----------



## Kat Stevens (Thursday at 16:22)

Subtext: Evil whitey fucking the black man over. Again. Maybe they're just a couple of useless fuckheads? Nah, gotta be a race thing.


----------



## medicineman (Yesterday at 03:27)

Kat Stevens said:


> Subtext: Evil whitey fucking the black man over. Again. Maybe they're just a couple of useless fuckheads? Nah, gotta be a race thing.


I'm going to go with they were useless racist fuckheads.  And no, I don't mean they're useless at being racist or fuckheads...I've seen abject racism and racial profiling in my line of work on more than several occasions, so I might be a little jaded.  It's even worse when incompetence is thrown into the mix though, as it's hard to sort the fly shit from the pepper at that point.


----------



## mariomike (Yesterday at 11:36)

I doubt prior to the publication of "Positional Asphyxia: Death by EMS" in 1998, the medical malpractice legal community paid much attention to the subject.

That's when the training bulletins started coming out. The "psycho sandwich" began to go the way of the Macarena.

Obviously, this crew did not get the memo, or did not GAF.

Prior to 1998, lawyers for the next of kin did not have the amount of CCTV, video camera, telephone camera, police body camera evidence available as they do now.

Malpractice or murder: When do EMS providers cross the line from negligence to a crime?​








						Malpractice or murder: When do EMS providers cross the line from negligence to a crime?
					

“When the prosecutor sees and hears compassion, competence and professionalism, even in the face of significant errors being made, it becomes much harder to justify filing criminal charges”




					www.ems1.com
				






> When the prosecutor sees and hears compassion, competence and professionalism, even in the face of significant errors being made, it becomes much harder to justify filing criminal charges”


----------



## Good2Golf (Yesterday at 13:19)

It seemed like the unfortunate victim would have received better service from the DMV than this for-profit EMS team.


----------



## mariomike (Yesterday at 14:17)

Good2Golf said:


> It seemed like the unfortunate victim would have received better service from the DMV than this for-profit EMS team.



I never saw anything like that. The disrespect. Making him walk.

They were not new employees. I got the impression this was their typical behavior.

Illinois has a complicated fee schedule. Varies from county to county. This was Sangamon County.

AMBULANCE TRANSPORTATION FEE SCHEDULE
Effective 7/1/2013


			https://www2.illinois.gov/hfs/SiteCollectionDocuments/FY14AmbulanceFeeSchedule.pdf
		


Makes one appreciate living in Ontario.


			https://www.health.gov.on.ca/en/public/publications/ohip/amb.aspx
		


For 45 dollars, if medically necessary, Ontario will fly you in an air ambulance from one end of the province to the other, to another province, or even out of the country for treatment.


----------



## Kat Stevens (Yesterday at 17:48)

medicineman said:


> I'm going to go with they were useless racist fuckheads.  And no, I don't mean they're useless at being racist or fuckheads...I've seen abject racism and racial profiling in my line of work on more than several occasions, so I might be a little jaded.  It's even worse when incompetence is thrown into the mix though, as it's hard to sort the fly shit from the pepper at that point.


Assumes facts not in evidence. Lots of assholery, no racism that I could hear.


----------

